
Ask HN: Will auto insurance premiums go down? - carfacts
If everyone is driving their cars less, there’s fewer traffic accidents and the risk of driving would be reduced. Assuming the auto insurance market is competitive, why aren’t premiums going down (or are they)?<p>I assume this would be offset by house insurance premiums maybe going up (given more time at home working but less chance of burglary). Should we all be renegotiating our auto insurance?
======
seattle_spring
> why aren’t premiums going down

The same reason that airlines added a ton of fees (fuel surcharge, checked
baggage fee) when oil prices were high, but never got rid of them when gas
prices fell way back down:

People will pay them because they have no other option.

~~~
redlampdesk
On the topic, why is shopping for auto-insurance such a crappy experience?

~~~
edimaudo
I haven't found it that hard. What tools do you use?

~~~
seattle_spring
What tools are available? There used to be leaky.com, but they almost
immediately got bombarded by dozens of lawsuits from different auto insurers.

------
jennius
Turns out they are going down:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/06/business/coronavirus-
car-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/06/business/coronavirus-car-
insurance.html)

